# Looking For Work Nnj!!!!!!!



## diesel_work (Dec 5, 2005)

I am located in North Jersey, and am in search of work. I am fairly new to this. I have my own equiptment. I do work full time, but if enough snow is on the ground I will be staying home.


----------

